# Puppies Rear Leg Hurt



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, this is a new one on me, and I'm hoping that maybe someone here will have a suggestion.

We have an 8 week old pup, heeler/hound mix. Very nice little guy, who was playing with our big AB.

The big dog accidentally stepped on the little guy's back leg, and now the pup won't put any weight on it. 

Here's the weird part: He yelped for a couple of seconds when it happened, but now he's not complaining at all. Even when I tested range of motion, he didn't make a peep.

Everything appears to be normal, but he is NOT putting weight on that. He does pull back *ETA:* A LITTLE BIT when I pinch his toes on that foot (yelps when I pinch the toes on the other foot - wanted to be sure he wasn't a.) stoic, or b.) suffering neuro-damage across his hips).

Don't know what to do. It is not possible to take him to the vet at this time. (Please do not give me a lecture on this.)

Right now, he's resting on an ice pack (frozen water bottle with a towel wrapped around it). As he's not in obvious pain, can/should I give him something? I have baby aspirin and banamine on-hand.

Thanks in advance for any insight or suggestions on how to treat this pup.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I would just keep him contained in a carrier or kennel so he doesn't move much, he showed response to pinching so is a good sign that there isn't nerve damage. Range of motion sounds good, so keeping him contained for minimal movement sounds best. Another test you can do is have him standing and try to flip the paw over if he immediately moves the paw back to natural position then no neuro damage. by flipping the paw I mean more toes actually, dogs stand on the pads. I hope I described it well enough. The less pain response with the one paw over the other could just mean some swelling and / or bruising around the nerves and should heal up fairly quickly.


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

thats happens, hopefully it just a soft tissue injury,If that happens here I give them an anti inflamatory and it usually gets better pretty fast,


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

In a little puppy not putting weight on a specific leg for any length of time usually means a broken leg. Without knowing the extent of the break (if present), it's hard to say what the long time prognosis would be if he doesn't receive treatment.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

How is he now? When Scooter beagle was a tiny pup the _exact_ same thing happened. He wouldn't put any weight on it at all, held it up and looked pitiful, I FREAKED, I had no way at all to get him to a vet and did just what you did, couldn't feel any breaks.

Later on that day he "forgot" and took off after Marley. While I'm sure that being stepped on by a huge dog hurt and he was sore, the little turd was hamming it up for the attention! Sneaky hound! He'd lift that leg if you scolded him for three days...

Hope that your little guy is just bruised. If he's still not putting weight on it tomorrow, then it's a safe bet it's broken. Call your local shelter and explain to them you need to know the cheapest option for getting a cast on it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

THANK YOU ONE AND ALL FOR YOUR RESPONSES!

Our guy did JUST what Otter's little Scooter did! Poor pitiful guy, but he didn't whimper or anything, just would NOT put weight on the right rear.

I left him in the cage with the ice bottle and some water to drink, as well as his minty-fresh chew toy (dang, I hate puppy breath). He lay there and went to sleep, and he took a Loooooooooooooong nap.

Little snot-rocket is fine as frog's hair now. Even chased the guineas (just when I thought he was so smart and had learnt NOT to do that!)

I was pretty sure it wasn't a break; if it had been, it would have been a hairline fracture at worst. There was no obvious swelling, no heat, nada.

Thank God that young creatures heal up so quickly. 

Or maybe he's just a great actor? We may have to add another name to his growing list...

Franklin Errol (cuz it sounds like he's saying "Errol" when he barks) Haig (because he insists he's in control) Barrymore (great acting family).

Still just Frank for short.

Thanks again, folks!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

BTW: If he'd had a compound fracture or something, I'd have found transport to the vet one way or another, and if I couldn't find a ride, I'd have either set it myself (got lots of experience with broken goat legs), or I'd have put him down.

I would not have let him suffer needlessly.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad he is ok now!


----------

